# White pigeon-feral-questions



## Anitaml (Jul 30, 2005)

Hi,

I live in Wisconsin. At the golf course that I work at (boyfriend owns) a 100% unbanded (not tagged) pigeon has 'moved in'. I have named it ******.

****** arrived aprox. 2 months ago. At first ****** did not fly alot. It seemed to take alot of effort for him/her to fly. ****** would sit in a tree all day long, fly down to eat the bird food I put out for him/her....go to the stream for fresh water (drink, bath) and then fly back up to the branch. All day...everyday. After aprox. 1 week ****** started "practice flying" over the parking lot and he/she disappeared. After 5 days, ****** came back and has been here ever since. ****** sits in on a tree branch from the time I get there (10 a.m.) until the time I leave (5:30-6:30) and then ****** leaves and goes ??????????. 

****** is 100% white and has black eyes.

We feed ****** daily...bird food with additional small black sunflower seeds (****** REALLY likes sunflower seeds). I have read here that pigeons like pea's and I will buy some frozen peas and add that to his/her diet.

****** does not make any sounds at all verbally.

****** appears to be used to people. He/she will sit in the tree and turn his/her little head to and fro while I talk. 

I can get to within 2 ft of ****** but I cannot touch him/her.

My theory is that ****** was released by someone who breeds pigeons without tags. I therefore assume that ****** may be a young bird. I had hoped that ****** would return to his coop after he had recuperated. I had hoped that he would hang out by the coop until his owner saw him and then the owner would place him inside the coop. I am guessing that did not happen and that is why ****** came back after 5 days.

My questions are these:

1. Winter is right around the corner. Will ****** survive a harsh Wisconsin winter without assistance? 

2. We do not live at the golf course, and the course is closed in the winter. I live along a ridge which is a straight shot south (aprox 4 miles) from the golf course. I swear I saw ****** flying by my house. I went out to the porch and screamed "******" at the top of my lungs, but the bird kept flying. He/she did seem to shift direction when I yelled and it did settle down in a tree about 1 mile south of here (I can see for miles from here). Is there any way I can get ****** to find my house? Can I put out a red flag at the course where I feed him and put the same type of flag by my house in the hopes he/she will see it? 

3. Should I cage ****** up for a week in a coop (attached to the club house with a heated dog blanket in the house part to combat the winter chill) and then open the door.....perhaps he/she will take it on as it's home and still be "free"? It would not be feasible for us to open the door in the morning and close it after ****** comes back at night.

4. The golf course and my home is in an area with hawks. How can I protect ******? ****** does flinch at the shadow of a large bird...self protection.

5. Should I bring ****** home for the winter? Have a coop outside (heated dog blanket etc.etc.) release him during the day...close the door at night....
I am sure that ****** would find the golf course from here. Perhaps that would be a way for ****** to travel back and forth between the 2 places. Combine this and my red flag idea?????? or would everything just confuse him/her and drive him/her off? I would need ****** to be brilliant for any of this to work. ****** is very smart though. He comes when I call his name. He understands "num num's" (food) etc. 

6. When I talk to ****** he does alot of swallowing...why?

I am terrified of birds. My Mom used to work for the humane society when I was a little child. She brought home a goose. "Tweety" would chase me around the yard...flapping her wings. To this day I freak even when I hear that flapping wing sound. I am adjusting with ******....I am assuming that I will force myself to "buck up". ****** frequently flies towards me or right next to me and I have not dropped dead of a heart attack yet.

I need advice to keep this special little friend safe. Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Anita


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Anita,

I think it is wonderful that you are taking the time to help a bird despite your fears!

****** could be a pigeon that has been released as part of a wedding or funeral service. They are not necessarily trained to home or banded.

He probably has a sheltered roost that he goes to in the evening.

While he has a good supply of food and water, and shelter from the worst of the weather, he will probably be okay. It is his isolation and vulnerabilty to predators that worries me.

Cynthia


On his own he is vulnerable to predators. Pigeons form a flock for their own safety.


----------



## Anitaml (Jul 30, 2005)

What can I do about it?

There are some pigeons in the area. There are silo's etc. fairly close.

Maybe ****** will find a mate amongst them? That is what I am hoping for.


Where ****** spends his time, here is alot of wooded area and it would be difficult for a hawk to swoop down and snatch something. I have never seen a hawk get a bird at one of our feeders. ****** never sits on the roof of the club house or any of the buildings....which is good. He/she just sits on a branch of a tree in a fairly heavy wooded area which overhangs a patio. The small patio area is completely covered by branches. He/she has to manuever to find a tiny sun spot to sun itself in. 

I would hate like heck to have to capture ******. ****** has tasted freedom and likes it. I think he is kinda lonely/scared and that is why he hangs around with me all day. I think he has adopted me as his flock and that makes him happier...less lonely...less scared. When I am not there are weekends, he stops by to eat but spends considerable less time there. I have taken to going there on weekends just to sit on the patio with him. 

What kind of irresponsible person raises birds just to release them for weddings and funerals? ****** is white for goodness sakes! How are they supposed to take care of themselves? What kind of marital legacy is that? Release a bird to die in the wild? No wonder the divorce rate is over 50%....that can't be good karma.

Humans! The worst thing that ever happened to this planet.

Anita


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Anita,

"Peas"...

Dried Peas...

Pigeons like dried Peas...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hello Anita and welcome to Pigeon~Talk. Thanks for your concern on the safety of ******. Pigeons are intelligent creatures and they seem to have the ability to "sense" a caring person such as yourself. Maybe it is a characteristic built in their homing function? He sees you as you said, as a part of a "flock" and after sensing your concern, and you reaching out to care for him, he is developing a trust for you. Pigeons *will* do this. 

Are there any pigeons that fly over your boyfriends golf course? If they do fly over occasionally, he may very well take flight to join them, especially on a full stomach.


----------



## Anitaml (Jul 30, 2005)

VDOG505,

Thank you for responding.

We do have silo's with pigeons in them in the area. Hopefully, like you said, he will join their flock. 

Is it possible he is staying with a flock right now and just comes by the course during the day? He has to be sleeping somewhere.

Anita


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Anita, Pigeons by nature will stay togther as a flock for safety. "Safety in numbers" is a big thing for them.


----------



## Rrune (Jul 23, 2005)

*an interesting twist !*

Perhaps rather than you looking out for ******, maybe she is looking out for you!

I am pretty certain that she is just a very smart bird that happened upon a wonderful gift, ...yourself. She likely even has a nice comfy home where she resides with many a bird and the winter will not be a problem for her. I can understand that if and when the facilities closes for the winter she will be in a vulnerable position. Try picking a favorite song that you can play on a recorder. Everytime you feed her play the song. Then when you are at home put out some feed and let the song play ...she just might hear it and realize your just a heartbeat away. 

I cannot help but feel she is there more for you and not the other way around. Often animals show themselves to us bringing us hope and cheer, faith and healing. A wonderful power exists far beyond the everyday musings of our lives, she is your guide! Even if she leaves and never comes back i doubt there will be a day goes by that you are not thinking of her. A blessing in any outcome!

Huggs, ...Ron


----------



## Yo Pauly (Jan 18, 2005)

Anitaml said:


> What can I do about it?
> 
> 
> Humans! The worst thing that ever happened to this planet.
> ...



 Hey, be nice. Some of my closest friends and relatives are humans.  


The King of Birds

I first remember hearing about those big white pigeons when I was a kid. My friends and I had this small pigeon coop in our back yard; and, one day, some older neighborhood kid comes into the yard to check out our birds and starts telling us about this big,white pigeon with mystical powers. The older kid said that the white pigeon had the power to search the sky and track down any stray pigeon. Then, it would have the stray follow it all the way back to its own coop. The kid called the white pigeon a "king bird." 

Well, when my friends and I heard that tale, we thought it would be the coolest thing in the world to have this white pigeon that could "fetch" for us any stray in the sky. We almost made plans to build a larger coop. Afterall, Where were we going to fit all the strays that our magical "king bird" would be bringing home? 

 It's nice to be young; you believe anything. 

In later years, we had a few on our roof, They aren't the best of flyers, and they can eat a lot. And, they never brought anything home. One of them was so huge that, I swear, it must have been half-the-size of a duck. I named him Baby Huey.

 

For some reason unknown to me, the black eyes were called "bull-eyes."


----------



## Anitaml (Jul 30, 2005)

Ron,

Wow....what a sweet message. Thank you very much.

Anita


----------



## Anitaml (Jul 30, 2005)

lol @ king bird story.

Kids...they are always so positive about what they believe. It's the absolute truth!

Anita


----------



## Anitaml (Jul 30, 2005)

I'm going to try the music! In combo with the red flag (I heard they are good at locating things by color).

I wonder if they prefer classical, country or rock?

Maybe Ozzy's "crazy train" lol

Anita


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Mine prefer classical, piano music is their favorite.
They hate rock. They get very very, noisy when I play rock.

Reti


----------



## Royaltypigeon (May 22, 2005)

Anitaml said:


> What can I do about it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitaml (Jul 30, 2005)

Gary,

I guess I did not phrase my statement correctly when I posted about wedding birds etc. I was not referring to people who have homing pigeons, I was referring to the idea that according to a prior post, some people do not necessarily train them to come home. THOSE are the people I was referring to as irresponsible....not people such as yourself.
So.....sorry about that.

It is odd....for the last couple of days ****** has been coming to the course....eating and then leaving right away (he does this several times thru out the day). I wonder if he found a flock? It's weird.....there are a ton of sea gulls around (because of the lake) and one time I think he was chumming around with them. Is that possible? Well....at least it gave him protective covering.

Thank you for the offer for a mate for ******. If he does not 'flock up' soon, I will have to capture him and deal with the situation....then he/she will want a mate. Do pigeons just accept any mate you give them????? There are flocks in the area....why doesn't ****** go with them? 

Once again, thank you for the offer of a mate for ******. That is very sweet.

You know...I have read alot of messages on this site and so many people have offered to take peoples birds or like Gary here....send a mate .....it really shows how much you people care about these birds. I am amazed at the caring that is shown on this site. Thanks for restoring my faith in humanity.

Anita


----------



## Royaltypigeon (May 22, 2005)

Anita, some of your questions are un answerable. Its hard telling why ****** doesn't flock up with the other birds. It could be He/she just doesn't want to. and he's probably just playing with the gulls.
And yes, birds will mate with whom ever you give them as a mate. At least most of the time. There are exceptions tho.
But I encourage you to bring ****** out of the wild. Believe me, As much as ****** loves to fly,, its to Whiteys benefit if you can get him/her to come to you and give him/her a home. The odds are not in Whiteys favor of surviving for very long. 
I'm sure their are folks on this forum that can explain the reasoning for that much better than I can.
Wishing you and ****** the best...
Gary H.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

YES PIGEON FOLK ARE GREAT PEOPLE IF I DO SAY SO MYSELF!


----------



## Royaltypigeon (May 22, 2005)

********

Anita, I have no idea why I'm so interested in ******. But I would sure enjoy hearing how things are going with ******. Please keep us up to date on your decisions/progress with ******.
Gary H.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Anitaml said:


> It is odd....for the last couple of days ****** has been coming to the course....eating and then leaving right away (he does this several times thru out the day). I wonder if he found a flock?
> 
> Anita


It is very possible that ****** has found a mate and is feeding babies, if she is going back and forth and eating much more then she used to.

Treesa


----------



## Anitaml (Jul 30, 2005)

Gary,

Thanks for your interest in ******. ****** is a cool bird.

I used to do wildlife rehab. Squirrels. No birds. During that time I found that animals are waaaaaaaay more intelligent than people give them credit for. 

Like someone else said, I too wonder if ****** is a female and has babies somewhere. If that were the case, wouldn't I see her mate though? It is just odd that she obviously has somewhere else to go at night and sometimes during the day. To that end, I am going to jump on the golf cart and try to follow ******. I am also going to ask the farmers in the area to check for ****** in their barns and silos. We have a good relationship with them and they will do it. That is nice.

Predators: I think I am lucky in that there are alot of sea gulls around because of the lake and for some reason, hawks don't appear to dine on sea gulls often. I hope they mistake ****** for a sea gull. So...the upshot is....in my area...there are alot of white birds. In a different area, ****** would stick out like a sore thumb. 

I am thinking of contacting the person who raises pigeons in the area and seeing if ****** is one of his. If so, ****** would be restored to his family. A nice solution. What do they do to renegade pigeons? They would not kill ******...would they? If so, I will have to capture him/her and keep it myself. It just seems like a lonely existance even with a mate. A whole flock I can see. 
Naturally I would build a coop for ****** and the mate. But ****** would want to fly and be free.....at least at times. With winter approaching I would be hesitant to release him/her in case he/she did not return. 

Any idea why ****** does not coo? ****** seems happy and relaxed.

Anita


----------



## Anitaml (Jul 30, 2005)

Treesa,

Thanks for your reply.

Any idea why I would not see Whiteys mate? Is it possible that I would not see both of them?

****** does seem like he/she goes with purpose. Knows exactly where he/she is going.

I wish I knew more about pigeon habits. Animals...by and large...are fairly predictable.

Anita


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Anitaml said:


> Like someone else said, I too wonder if ****** is a female and has babies somewhere. If that were the case, wouldn't I see her mate though? It is just odd that she obviously has somewhere else to go at night and sometimes during the day. To that end, I am going to jump on the golf cart and try to follow ******. I am also going to ask the farmers in the area to check for ****** in their barns and silos. We have a good relationship with them and they will do it. That is nice.
> Any idea why ****** does not coo? ****** seems happy and relaxed.
> Anita


Hi Anita!

Thank you for your wonderful concern and care for ******, for his safet and his future.

To try to answer from my own observation, if there is a mate, Whitney has not brought him/her to his feeding ground, so she/he wouldn't know how to find it. Also, when one is tending to the nest, the other is with the babies, you won't see them together until the babies are 10 days old, if that is the case.

An isolated pigeon, by him or herself won't coo, unless he is calling for his mate. I just brought home a little bird rescued from a wildlife rehab (by himself there in a cage for over 3 months)who was as quiet as a mouse. As soon as he took a look at a hen of mine, he showed me he was a boy, as he started to roo-koo and dance up a storm! LOL it was so funny, definitely a little boy. Pigeons react different when they are around their own kind. 

Treesa


----------



## Anitaml (Jul 30, 2005)

Gary,

****** showed up today with a mate! Another white pigeon. This one had a band on it's foot. A yellow band. I don't know what that means. I couldn't get close enough to read the band. I got to within 2 ft of it....but it wasn't enough to see the tiny numbers.

****** must have been going back and forth to its nest to be with its mate all of this time.

****** looks TONS healthier than his mate. ****** is all glossy and white (smooth looking)and his mate looks kinda messy looking. Feathers are all kind of fluffed out higgly squiggly. I call the new one "Friend" (as in Whiteys friend). It ate like a pig at a trough. He may just have fluffed his feathers out to look bigger....meaner...tougher....I don't know. 

It was odd.....Friend seemed relaxed. Sat with ****** until ****** took off and then continued to doze in the tree where ****** always sits. I haven't dble checked, but I assume ****** came back for him. 

I am sooooooooooo happy. Saying those words does not begin to express my feelings. Upon seeing the mate, I immediately thanked God. I couldn't believe it.

Treesa was right......****** had a mate...and probably babies in a nest.
I was scared for ****** every day....but I couldn't take the chance of capturing her and risking the babies.

I wonder if someone is keeping their cages open all day and ****** is flying to the course during the day and returning to the coop at night?

Seeing ****** with a mate made my day.....maybe even my year. I couldn't be happier.

Anita


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Anitaml said:


> I wonder if someone is keeping their cages open all day and ****** is flying to the course during the day and returning to the coop at night?
> 
> Seeing ****** with a mate made my day.....maybe even my year. I couldn't be happier.
> 
> Anita


Hi Anita,

I'm so glad ****** is doing well, and has a mate, perhaps you will be seeing the Grandchildren soon? 

I myself, would not leave my coop open to allow the birds access to the outside world all day. Though it might be a possiblity, but then they wouldn't be hungry if the owner was feeding them. My nesting pairs have access to food all day.

Let us know, when you see the kids,and Congratulations!LOL

Treesa


----------



## Anitaml (Jul 30, 2005)

Treesa,

My boyfriend spoke with someone who has 300 show pigeons. He lives in the area.
He stated that we might as well keep ****** and his mate because if we contacted the person who owned the banded one they would come and pick it up, but would do 1 of 2 things. Either kill it themselves or sell it to a gun club to use as part of a dog training exercise where it would be killed.

Well.....geez....that sucks. I guess it takes all kinds. 

So....it looks like a dilemma. Is it someone who has 3 pigeons and is really missing ****** and Friend. Or is it one of these monsters? Contact the person listed on the band or not? 

I guess either way we will have to wait a bit and see about babies.

He asked the guy with the 300 show pigeons where he gets his feed and he said that he only feeds his pigeons cracked corn. Currently, I feed ****** a mix of cracked corn, high grade bird seed and black sunflower seeds. I place small pc's of fruit on the ground in the hope that he eats those too. I do not know where to buy the dried pea's that people are talking about here on this forum....but that seems like a healthy thing for them to eat. I will continue to feed my mix. The golf course also has plenty of fresh water, wild berries, wild grapes and nuts. 

He said that "Friend" (we have changed "friends" name to "Cracker" )was molting. That explains his unkept appearance. Friend/Cracker also looks thin to me. Oh well....he will soon be as sleek looking as ******.

I really appreciate all of the information that you have given to me.

I was always terrified of birds. It is amazing that ****** does not scare me. Other birds can fly by me and I am screaming like a ninny, but ****** can fly within inches of me and all I see is beauty. It is an excellent learning experience. A gift from God if you will. I count myself extremely lucky to have ****** in my life. 
I constantly wrestle with the question of capture. I have a deep core belief that everything that has ever had freedom, desires freedom. The worst punishment you can give to a human being is to imprison them. There are those who choose death over a lifetime of imprisonment. I released all of the animals that I rehabilitated. Soft released. It may have taken awhile, but soon they all choose freedom and their own kind. 

****** is in an area with alot of sea gulls. Sea gulls must not be very tasty to hawks as they tend not to eat them. I think the fact that sea gulls are in the area protects ****** and Cracker. Safe enough?.................I don't know.

At any rate, thank you for all of the advice that you have given. I truly do appreciate it.

Anita


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi again,

It is very possible that is what might happen to ****** if he/she was returned to the original owner. I have heard of people "culling" pigeons that do not home properly, or have broken wings, but then others are very loving with their pigeons, like all of us here. You could get his band number and find the owner and just call him and talk to him, or just forget it. 

If ******'s mate is molting then his mate is a year old or more. ****** is probably a 2005 baby and that is why he/she looks great. That is also why he probably got lost, as he was in training. Youngsters don't molt with the older birds until a year later, as all pigeons are in the heaviest of the molt in August. All mine look kind of scraggly with the exception of my youngster. Youngsters molt at different times, until the following year, then they look like that in August 2006.

I have heard people feeding corn to pigeons, usually because it is inexpensive, but it is not ideal food at all, I would think show birds would need a much better diet, also. Whole corn should be part of a mix of a variety of grains, cereals, and legumes. Cracked corn is better for chickens. 

I think your mix is an excellent diet for ******, and it is no wonder he visits you, besides your kindness. You can buy split green peas, the dry ones, in 1 lb. packages at your local supermarket or you can buy them at organic food stores like Wild Oats. They also stock a variety of wheat, barley which pigeons enjoy. You have great taste in pigeon food! LOL

Hopefully the seagulls will distract the hawks, but unfortunately, pigeons are their favorite meal.

You are giving ****** and his/her spouse a wonderful life, and their babies are getting a great start in life. I hope you will see them often and be able to keep an eye on them. 

Thanks again for your continuing love and care of ****** and Cracker and his family.

Treesa


----------



## Royaltypigeon (May 22, 2005)

Anita, sounds like you have things pretty much under control... Good job girl.
I agree with Treesa on the cracked corn. Thats more like chicken feed. I hope you can find a feed store that supplies a real pigeon mix for you. I only pay $10.00 a 50lb. bag for mine. And it has everthing in it that is required.
And that yellow band is probably an AU 2004 racing band. If it were me, I wouldn't sweat trying to find the original owner. Only because of the circumstances surrounding your situation. Any other time, I would suggest you find the owner 1st. More than likely they will tell you that you can keep the bird. In most instances, they won't pay for the shipping to have it returned anyway.
Good luck and thanks for keeping us informed.
Gary H.


----------



## Anitaml (Jul 30, 2005)

Yesterday, Cracker landed and I did not see ******. I lifted my hands to Cracker and asked "Where is ******" and out of the blue ****** flew around a tree....Cracker took to the air and both of them flew in circles above my outstretched hands in a happy flight celebration. You could feel the happiness.....

It was one of the most beautiful experiences of my life.

It looked like the opening to the Mary Tyler Moore show....except with pigeons.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I closed my eyes and visioned that description in my mind....ahhh what a wonderful sight indeed!i


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for this update.
What a beautiful experience.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Anitaml said:


> Yesterday, Cracker landed and I did not see ******. I lifted my hands to Cracker and asked "Where is ******" and out of the blue ****** flew around a tree....Cracker took to the air and both of them flew in circles above my outstretched hands in a happy flight celebration. You could feel the happiness.....
> 
> It was one of the most beautiful experiences of my life.
> 
> It looked like the opening to the Mary Tyler Moore show....except with pigeons.


If they flew in circles around you, then they must consider you & that bldg their home! wow! Wonderful! Homers circle wherever they home to.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Supply outlets*

Here is a link to a thread we had here in the recent past that shows all the pigeon supply houses. I use one of them and the prices are actually lower than many places I used to get my supplies.The shipping wait is only a few days.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9455


----------



## Anitaml (Jul 30, 2005)

Thanks for the links.

Would they eat out of a chicken feeder type thing that I could buy at Fleet Farm?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Anitaml said:


> Thanks for the links.
> 
> Would they eat out of a chicken feeder type thing that I could buy at Fleet Farm?



If you can get a small enough feeder for a few birds that would work. Pigeons are messy eaters and will scatter, poop in, & throw seeds by flicking them around as far as possible. A small feeder with a cover, or top would be best. It is easier for them to pick up seeds in a deeper type feeder also.

check out the ones from Globals, and Jedds, maybe you can find one similar at the farm.

http://www.globalpigeon.com/

http://jedds.com


----------



## rena paloma (Jan 30, 2005)

*white kings*

he is probably a non show type king pigeon (there is no studio image of a king on pigeons.com though, we need one.
anyways, there s a white king in my neighbourhood too, his name is paloma and he trusted people when he first came onto the scene, but now he is leery and dosnt go near anyone, but eats with other birds, he has adapted.
i am sure ****** will adapt too, just keep feeding him, kings are my faveroite.There beautiful eye cere and little pinched pink wattles!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

White Kings...White racers...What exactly is the difference?

Yesterday I took my chain saw to a neighborhood repair shop and my grandson and I noticed white pigeons flying from the top of his garage shop to the roof of his house.He was busy with another customer, and my grandson wanted to get a better look at the pigeons, and in the back of the house was a loft with 8 white pigeons and one grey and blue pigeon. I was complimenting the owner on his pigeons and he said they were white homer racers and he,( pointing at the grey one) was brought back to his loft last year when they were out for a flight, "so,I guess I adopted him, or he adopted me?" he said.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Victor, 

Kings are just another breed of pigeon...they are quite large birds and not really fliers. The don't race or home either, they are used either for show birds, sometimes for fostering other breeds and sometimes for less than desireable reasons which I won't mention.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Ok I do remember reading about kings here recently now. The white racers the gentleman had were trim, and considerably smaller than the grey pigeon the homers brought back with them. Thanks for the fast response.


----------



## Anitaml (Jul 30, 2005)

If this is what white king pigeons look like, I don't think that ****** or Cracker are king pigeons. http://www.smslofts.com/

Unless these birds are all puffed up for some reason. Perhaps they took a picture of them when they were standing weird and all puffed up?

Here is another king pic: http://www.strombergschickens.com/images/doves/WhtKingPigeon_l.jpg

Cracker and ****** look like this: http://www.strombergschickens.com/images/doves/Racing_Homer.jpg

As a matter of fact...the pigeon on the rights face looks EXACTLY like Cracker. Obviously, Cracker was a model for a catalog company prior to showing up by me. Obviously.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

What is the utility pigeon that is used for breeding and eating and possibly releases at weddings? Are they a particular breed? We have a solid white, 560-600 gram female whose parents had been released at a wedding and had to be rehabbed. She looks a lot like the kings but does not have that beautiful stance.

maggie


----------

